# Layout tools for residential rough ins



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

I spend a ton of time measuring and re-measuring when I'm doing a residential rough in on a slab foundation. Is there a tool similar to a Trimble that is cheaper and Suitable for residential work? Do you guys have any tips on ways to save time during the layout process?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Green Country said:


> I spend a ton of time measuring and re-measuring when I'm doing a residential rough in on a slab foundation. Is there a tool similar to a Trimble that is cheaper and Suitable for residential work? Do you guys have any tips on ways to save time during the layout process?


grab some 2 x 4s x as long as you can get in your truck, after digging out for the under ground,in rough measurements, lay down the wood and mark your measurements in chalk so you can keep using the wood on the next house or area , lay in your pipe and pack it in with dirt leaving the tops of all pipe visible for inspection..


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> grab some 2 x 4s x as long as you can get in your truck, after digging out for the under ground,in rough measurements, lay down the wood and mark your measurements in chalk so you can keep using the wood on the next house or area , lay in your pipe and pack it in with dirt leaving the tops of all pipe visible for inspection..


A classic description of a story tree.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

I usually mark everything but just use whatever is lying around. a board would work much better. Thanks!

Amy other tips or tricks?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

If it's a rough slab or something just will be replaced...find your walls and lay them out with a chalk line, then spray rust o leum clear enamel over the chalk lines and you will now have a durable reference point that you can cut around and throw dirt on while digging and it will still be visible. After yur done digging just clear the dirt around the areas you need yur reference points on at a light spray of water will reveal your wall lines. Now you can run 2x4's across each outside wall edge and easily find your center. 

Kinda like this. If I were to wash down all the concrete areas here, I would see my marks that were made the week before. And quickly find my reference points. I like this because you really only measure everything once....just make sure it's all right


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

I know Hilti has a unit similar to Trimble that they rent. I am currently trying to set up a demo with them so i dont have all the details yet.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

CT18 said:


> I know Hilti has a unit similar to Trimble that they rent. I am currently trying to set up a demo with them so i dont have all the details yet.


Take copious notes and report back, please. If workable, that tool could be a game changer.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

CT18 said:


> I know Hilti has a unit similar to Trimble that they rent. I am currently trying to set up a demo with them so i dont have all the details yet.


Yes, please let us know how it goes!


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

CT18 said:


> I know Hilti has a unit similar to Trimble that they rent. I am currently trying to set up a demo with them so i dont have all the details yet.


What is the part no. for the Hilti tool?


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

CT18 said:


> I know Hilti has a unit similar to Trimble that they rent. I am currently trying to set up a demo with them so i dont have all the details yet.


Do you know what it's called?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

justme said:


> Hilti Advanced Layout Systems - featuring Mechanical and Robotic Total Stations - YouTube


whats the pricing on that unit?, tried googling it, but all the websights wouldnt give pricing..


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

I am not sure. I had the Hilti rep in last week and we got on the Trimble subject and thats when she told me they had a unit. I will email her and she if she will send me some info.


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

Still would not give me pricing till we do the demo. She sent me a pdf brochure but it doesn't have pricing.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

If they are not easily forthcoming with pricing, there must be a reason, like sticker shock.


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm sure it is big. Trimble just for the layout tool is 50k and i am not sure if that is all the training. We went to several different training sessions.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

CT18 said:


> I'm sure it is big. Trimble just for the layout tool is 50k and i am not sure if that is all the training. We went to several different training sessions.


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat..50k..geez, ill stay with 2 x4s and mason string.....maybe if your laying out a skyscraper youll get your money back on it, otherwise for residential not a chance....you should be able to layout what you need without all the fancy electronics, and when it breaks, wat do you do till its fixed???


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Investment for the Trimble, with all equipment, software, and training is 200k.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I remember when an HP hand calculator was over a thousand bucks. Prices will come down.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

A plumb bob, a folding rule, and a torpedo level, all ya need to build a pyramid.:laughing:


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

You can buy lots of string for $50k


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

smoldrn said:


> A plumb bob, a folding rule, and a torpedo level, all ya need to build a pyramid.:laughing:


Plus a little leverage, 10,000 able bodies and a few decades

http://www.livescience.com/28961-ancient-giza-pyramid-builders-camp-unearthed.html


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Plumbus said:


> Plus a little leverage, 10,000 able bodies and a few decades
> 
> http://www.livescience.com/28961-ancient-giza-pyramid-builders-camp-unearthed.html


I don't believe they were done totally by man. With all the technology we have in place today, we still can't duplicate the cuts they made on the stone. With copper chisels & wood mallets? :no:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

smoldrn said:


> I don't believe they were done totally by man. With all the technology we have in place today, we still can't duplicate the cuts they made on the stone. With copper chisels & wood mallets? :no:


If do a little traveling in Europe and Asia, you may change your tune.


----------

